
IPhone 5 May Burn Through Excessive Cell Data on Verizon - ldayley
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/01/iphone-5-cell-data-leakage/
======
gbeeson
Verizon specific patch is already to be applied and no charges are to be
applied due to this bug.

